# Mountain Goat Yeast Slurry



## johnno (12/7/04)

I rang the lads at MG Brewery last week and asked for some slurry. Being the top blokes they are they said yes, of course, no problem. Picked up a couple of their Surefoot Stout last friday on the way home. Very Tasty drop it was too.
They have some stout and ale slurry that they can give me tomorrow morning.
If any Melb brewers are interested in any PM me or post here and we can catch up on the weekend.

cheers


----------



## RobW (12/7/04)

Nice work Johnno. Do you know which specific yeasts they are?


----------



## johnno (12/7/04)

KenEasy,
No he didnt specify on the phone. I will try and find out tomorrow. Will let you know.

cheers


----------



## jayse (12/7/04)

The yeast is or so i have been told by a very reliable source, from bass supposdly the same strain as wyeast 1028 london ale in all their beers.

Jayse


----------



## RobW (12/7/04)

Thanks Jayse


----------



## johnno (13/7/04)

jayse,KenEasy,
I got up there this morning and got some of their slurry. They only had the ale slurry today. Dave told me they use the Wyeast 1028 in their ales. For stout i'm sure he said the Wyeast 1084. It may have been the 1098. Bit early in the morning for me. And the smell of all that fermenting beer and all those shiny fermenters threw me off a bit  . Anyway I will go next tuesday and get some of the stout slurry and confirm it. 

cheers


----------



## johnno (13/7/04)

And a BIG thank you for Dave for providing that to me.

cheers


----------



## johnno (15/7/04)

Hi all,
as you can see from the above post I have got my hands on some slurry.
Has anyone ever used any before. Do you have to start it up?
I was wondering if you could just throw it straight into a wort after bringing back to room temperature. This is what I am probably thinking of doing at the moment.
This was more like just yeast. It was so thick coming out of the conical fermenter. Just pure yeast mud.
I collected a fair bit of it. 3 litres or so in sterilesed PET bottles.
I know i should play it safe and make a starter up and make sure it tastes ok etc but I sometimes get impatient and was wondering if anyone else has used any and wht their experience was. It would be a bummer to lose a whole brew.


cheers


----------



## big d (15/7/04)

havent tried it johnno but i believe you can just pitch it straight onto the wort.same as those fresh wort packs.use once and pitch new wort on top of yeast slurry.jayse i believe does a fair bit of pitching on yeast slurry.may be worth hitting him up for opinions.

cheers
big d


----------



## johnno (15/7/04)

Thanks bid d,
It is so thick i am tempted to just throw a few hundred grams into a brew and see how it goes.

cheers


----------



## big d (15/7/04)

well worth a try johnno but maybe if no-one else answers maybe do a search on the forum and see what you come up with.
sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## RobW (16/7/04)

Johnno, some info here:
http://www.foamblowers.com/Article-Yeast.html
http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter10-4.html
http://users.rcn.com/thor.dnai/dboard/dbne...itioncorner.htm
http://www.abtonline.com/pitching.html

seems to be about 1/2 to 1 cup per 20 litres


----------



## Doc (16/7/04)

Johnno,

If it is fresh then just pitch away at 1/2 to 3/4 of a cup for 20 litres.
If you aren't going to use it straight away then you will need to step it up and make a starter.
Also the yeast cake slurry doesn't keep as long. If I don't use mine within the month I either make a starter from it or biff it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## RobW (16/7/04)

Just out of interest, can you pitch too much yeast & what happens if you do? Obviously I'm not meaning to pitch 10 litres in a 20 litre batch but say you added 1 litre of slurry instead of a cup.


----------



## Doc (16/7/04)

Yes you can over pitch yeast.
Over pitching can produce off-flavours. This is obviously dependant on the yeast.
However under-pitching is worse than over-pitching IMO. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jayse (23/7/04)

Hi johnno sorry i went missing for a week there.
Anyway 3 litres is too much to keep together and way too much to pitch.
I have pitched as much as 500ml of slurry with no probs but would not go anymore.
A good way to do it is to take 2 litres of the wort you just made and pitch 250mls of the slurry into that and wait a few hours for good activity and then pitch it into you brew.
But i think pitching 250mls of that will work just as well without a starter.
So with the remainder of the three litres i would say throw it out and just keep a small sample of it under water.

I think using slurry rocks and have had the best results doing it.
Its too hard explain why this late and drunk at nite but something that experience with such things will give you a good handle on. But given the around the max 500ml slurry you can' t really go wrong at all. 

Jayse


----------



## johnno (23/7/04)

Hi jayse,
Because I had that slurry sitting in the fridge for a week I decided to make a starter to use this weekend. The yeast still tasted fine.
Its going fine at the moment. I will be using that for another porter part mash.
I would have liked to just pitch the slurry but I wasnt sure how it would be.
It smells and tastes good so it should be a goer.

cheers


----------

